# [Help] Would it fit?!?!?



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello! Today is cyber monday!!! and I'm planning to get the computer case, Coolermasters Storm Scout : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196
And right now my computer is the Dell Dimension 9200. I have changed only the power supply and the graphic card. Right now I'm planning to change cases cause the one i have now is really bad for air flow. Therefore I want to get the scout, but the problem is that would it fit?? Please reply fastttttt ! Thank you!!


----------



## tomcat1965 (Oct 19, 2010)

That case might work the problem will be the connections for the motherboard. When you buy a new motherboard it comes with a plate for the connections on the back. Can you take the plate off your old case and does the new case have a openning for a plate on it?


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

well, I bought the whole computer so I didnt change the motherboard. I think there is a motherboard holder and stuff underneath my board. What you mean by does it have a opening?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello lazybone,

Unfortunately for you, your Dell has a BTX Motherboard. This is not compatible with that case.

-GZ


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Not compatible stock...

How handy are you?

You will need enough standoffs to fit the old board, a drill, and an M3 tap. 

Line up your i/o plate and expansion slots to the new case, pencil in the standoff holes, drill holes for M3 standoffs, tap, mount. 

This is a pretty easy task, really, but make sure you have the know-how (be honest with yourself here). If you don't have the ability, Newegg is great about returns. Also keep in mind drilling holes in a new case voids all warranties.

That is a good case, even if you can't use it now, save it and build on it later!


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeaa that sounds complicated  i guess ill just save the case. Im thinking about buying a atx motherboard but i dont know which one :T


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

And to add to that? BTX isn't what I was thinking of (I was thinking of the odd boards with the staggered shape like Dell use(s/d?)...), it's inverted which would also mean flipping the back of the case, as well.

Still possible, but much more complicated.


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

lolols yea :T thanks for helping! xD


----------

